# Diskussion AW: Telekom-Firmen müssen SMS-Spam-Versender verraten



## Aka-Aka (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Telekom-Firmen müssen SMS-Spam-Versender verraten*

"daneboden" ging bereits jetzt
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=88945&highlight=kube#post88945
nicht immer wird das Ergebnis allerdings so erstaunlich sein wie hier, wo Spamversender und bespammte Nummer so schön zusammen passten - wenn man aber die gähnende Leere innerhalb der BNetzA-Jubelmeldungen in Sachen Premium-SMS schaut, war wohl selbst dieser eindeutige Fall kein Grund, aktiv zu werden.

Leichter ist es mit dem Bezug zu der Entscheidung sicher - jetzt sollte man das allen Betroffenen standardmässig raten (weil man nicht mehr so hartnäckig sein muss wie "danebod")


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Telekom-Firmen müssen SMS-Spam-Versender verraten*

Aber das 





> Wer steckt hinter Werbe-SMS? Bisher konnten Handy-Nutzer das nur mit Hilfe von Verbraucherschutzverbänden herausbekommen. Jetzt hat der Bundesgerichtshof entschieden, dass auch Privatleute einen Auskunftsanspruch haben.


 stimmte doch so ohnehin nicht.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=87935&highlight=auskunftsanspruch#post87935

Und danebod hat ja gezeigt, dass es geht (klar: das Urteil ist trotzdem spitze, keine Frage - und ich bin sehr froh um dieses Urteil - manchmal muss man sich halt schon über Selbstverständliches freuen in diesem Lande...)


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Telekom-Firmen müssen SMS-Spam-Versender verraten*

Einzelkämpfer sind sicher nützlich. Der Masse der Verbraucher hilft das in aller Regel herzlich wenig.  
Ohne BGH Entscheidung würde das bis in alle Ewigkeit weitergehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Telekom-Firmen müssen SMS-Spam-Versender verraten*

völligste Zustimmung, ganz klar. Jetzt kann man halt Betroffene nicht mehr einfach so abwimmeln - was man ohne Rücksicht auf (Ansehens-)Verluste ja gerne gemacht hat...


----------



## dvill (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Telekom-Firmen müssen SMS-Spam-Versender verraten*

Das Problem ist, dass die Telekommunikationsfirmen in Kumpanei mit einem Ganoven mehr verdienen, als sie an einem unzufriedenen Kunden verlieren können.

Ob Dialerei, schweineteure Neppdienste usw., der Kunde will gemolken werden. Die vornehmen Konzernzentralen brauchen eben Melkhelfer, damit die Weste sauber bleibt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Telekom-Firmen müssen SMS-Spam-Versender verraten*

Richtig erkannt - aber das sollte dann auch Thema der medialen Darstellung sein - und es sollte nicht so getan werden, als hätten die armen Telcos bisher halt keine Rechtssicherheit gehabt - legendär:
*Der Gesetzgeber lässt uns im Dunkeln tappen(*)
*
Ich habe diesen Satz schon immer in seiner Zweideutigkeit gesehen:
*In den dunkelsten Gassen tappend wurde gutes Geld verdient* und wenn man mit der Taschenlampe in manche Rattenhöhle leuchten hätte können, hätte man dort sicher auch jede Menge ach-so-saubere Leute gefunden. Mitten bei den Schmuddel(messen)kindern hätte man auch die feigen Brüder aus der Oberstadt gefunden. In Hamburg, auf Mallorca, in Amsterdam und anderswo.
Geld stinkt nicht, dreckiges Geld zählen macht auch reich - nur gewaschen wäre es noch mal ein anderes Thema gewesen. Jurist(en) wissen's.

(*)


> Klaes: Sobald eine Verbraucherbeschwerde eingeht, wird von uns geprüft, ob wir damit eine gesicherte Kenntnis gemäß Paragraf 13a der TKV haben. Wenn dem so ist, mahnen wir den Kunden, der von uns die Nummer bezieht, ab. Wenn uns der gleiche Verbraucher danach erneut Kenntnis von missbräuchlicher Werbung gibt, wird die Rufnummer abgeschaltet.
> 
> c't: In der TKV steht nichts davon, dass es unbedingt der gleiche Verbraucher sein muss.
> 
> Klaes: Das ist bisher noch Ansichtssache. Letztlich muss man es den Gerichten überlassen, wie sie den Paragrafen 13a interpretieren. Der Gesetzgeber lässt uns hier ziemlich im Dunkeln tappen.


:wall:
Das sind dann die Leute, die sich hier treffen und so Sätze sagen wie
Kurprinski: „Wenn ich all diese Verbraucherschutzinfos geben muss, dann will ich das gerne tun. Aber viele Anrufer, die schlicht nicht bezahlen wollen, profitieren genau davon. Wo sind eigentlich die gesetzlichen Vorschriften, die uns Anbieter und unser Geschäft schützen?“


----------

